# Ex-dividend dates reference/website



## zac (13 August 2011)

Im trying to find a site or reference of the Ex-Dividend dates of all the companies that offer dividends on the ASX.
The best I seem to be able to find is a list of Dividends coming up in the next month and even then it seems to not have all of them.

Is there a resource somewhere?

Also if someone is able to answer, what normaly happens around the Ex-Dividend date with price movements in the SP?
ie if Company XYZ was going to pay out a 50cent dividend, with people wanting to own a share on that date would it increase the price of the share by around 50cents that date?


----------



## danbradster (13 August 2011)

*Re: Ex-Dividend Dates*

Usually the SP would reflect the dividend expectation in the months coming up to the ex-date, the price usually falls by the dividend amount on the ex-dividend date.  There is often an arbitrage opportunity for the franking credits...  Ie the dividend is $0.50 fully franked, but the SP only falls by $0.50 on the ex-date, the franking is a bonus since the SP never fell by the franking amount.


----------



## zac (13 August 2011)

*Re: Ex-Dividend Dates*

Wow ok thats a good point.
I was talking to someone the other day and they were saying they usually buy a couple weeks before the Ex-Dividend date and then sell after it missing the surge in price and if lucky scores from selling at the inflated price.

Having said that if the shares are sold within 45 days youre still taxed arent you?

As for a list of Ex-Dividend dates, I take it one doesnt exist?


----------



## Julia (13 August 2011)

I don't know of a list of dates, but both broking websites and the ASX website have these dates available if you search by company.


----------



## zac (13 August 2011)

Julia said:


> I don't know of a list of dates, but both broking websites and the ASX website have these dates available if you search by company.




Yeah by using Bell Direct I can use a quick way to select companies to find those dates.
Would be nice to have a chart.
Anyway not to worry.


----------



## skc (13 August 2011)

http://www.brr.com.au/events/filter/dividend

http://www.morningstar.com.au/Stocks/CorpCalendar

The NAB platform also has a good list.


----------



## danbradster (13 August 2011)

*Re: Ex-Dividend Dates*



zac said:


> Wow ok thats a good point.
> I was talking to someone the other day and they were saying they usually buy a couple weeks before the Ex-Dividend date and then sell after it missing the surge in price and if lucky scores from selling at the inflated price.
> 
> Having said that if the shares are sold within 45 days youre still taxed arent you?
> ...




For the list I just look in Commsec.

As for tax, you'll be taxed on any profits no matter the time frame.  But if you hold for more than 1 year the tax is halved.  Or if you have a loss from another share, that can offset the profit from another.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 August 2011)

skc said:


> http://www.brr.com.au/events/filter/dividend
> 
> http://www.morningstar.com.au/Stocks/CorpCalendar
> 
> The NAB platform also has a good list.




I just google " ex div asx " and usually get the info.

There are some nice divvies going ex next week, last week would have been the time to buy..CBA, BKN, ARG for three.

gg


----------



## zac (13 August 2011)

Ive seen that list previously. JBH goes ex-dividend on the 17th yet its not on the list.


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 August 2011)

*Re: Ex-Dividend Dates*



danbradster said:


> For the list I just look in Commsec.




Where is this list in commsec?


----------



## So_Cynical (13 August 2011)

http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com/share_table/


----------



## danbradster (13 August 2011)

*Re: Ex-Dividend Dates*



Tyler Durden said:


> Where is this list in commsec?




News and Research > Market News (Dropdown) > Upcoming Dividends


----------



## vkdirector (14 August 2011)

If you have the new platform for commsec it is 

Quotes & Research > News > Upcoming Dividends


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 August 2011)

danbradster said:


> News and Research > Market News (Dropdown) > Upcoming Dividends






vkdirector said:


> If you have the new platform for commsec it is
> 
> Quotes & Research > News > Upcoming Dividends




Thanks guys!


----------



## ChrisJH (14 August 2011)

Thanks also for the CommSec directions. 

I usually just check the dividends section individually for companies or do a google search which usually leaves me at some ninemsn site. I am sure (I could be wrong) that in the past the upcoming dividend has been listed much sooner than it had this month.

For example, I couldn't find a mention of CBA dividend anywhere at all up until including Friday, and now I see that it is listed at CommSec; but it goes ex tomorrow, so I guess I missed that one.


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 August 2011)

Too bad Comsec doesn't allow sorting...or at least they should put them in chronological order.


----------



## danbradster (15 August 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Too bad Comsec doesn't allow sorting...or at least they should put them in chronological order.




I do see them in chronological order, but I don't have the new interface that the other guy mentioned.  Anybody know how to get the new interface?


----------



## vkdirector (15 August 2011)

Pretty sure it is random, I had some issues when i upgraded mine and when I was on the phone to them they told me because I had made lots of trades lately that I was "selected" to get the new interface. 

I have also seen other people from this forum ask commsec when they will get the new interface and there response was "As you are a vip client that he had to wait till any bugs had been sorted out"

Not sure where the posts were made but they are on here somewhere

Found the link https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22749&page=2&highlight=commsec


----------



## Muschu (15 August 2011)

BKN and CBA go XD today.  So if someone sells thm today they get the dividend or do they have to sell tomorrow - please?
Thanks
Rick

PS: Should add that I bought both last week.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 August 2011)

tradingroom.com.au has a very good layout for such info.


----------



## pixel (15 August 2011)

http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Services/index.htm

Check out "*Dividend Schedule (E)"*


----------



## kid hustlr (15 August 2011)

+1 to trading room, very handy website.

If you buy CBA shares today you won't be entitled to the dividend. If you bought them Friday you would be.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (15 August 2011)

kid hustlr said:


> +1 to trading room, very handy website.
> 
> If you buy CBA shares today you won't be entitled to the dividend. If you bought them Friday you would be.




Yes, Hence part of the reason the shareprice has fallen today. The shares are worth less today than they were on friday.


----------



## kid hustlr (15 August 2011)

Muschu said:


> BKN and CBA go XD today.  So if someone sells thm today they get the dividend or do they have to sell tomorrow - please?
> Thanks
> Rick
> 
> PS: Should add that I bought both last week.




Just realised I didn't really answer your question and I can't edit my post. Yes you could sell your shares today and still get the dividend. As Tyson said the change in share price essentially reflects this.


----------



## Julia (15 August 2011)

Just the background:
The actual date that matters is the Record Date.
This is two business days after the Ex Dividend Date.
Given T3, if you sell on the ex dividend date you do get the dividend.


----------



## ROE (15 August 2011)

Julia said:


> Just the background:
> The actual date that matters is the Record Date.
> This is two business days after the Ex Dividend Date.
> Given T3, if you sell on the ex dividend date you do get the dividend.




dont think so

you dont own the share until T+3 (4 business day from the day you buy the stock)
as far as the systemm is concern

until the money is hand over to the other person at settlement day
the shares still belong to the other party even thought you bought it.

Once you bought it allow you to resell but you are not yet the owner
of that stock...if you dont own it you not entitle to the dividend


----------



## pixel (15 August 2011)

Julia said:


> Just the background:
> The actual date that matters is the Record Date.
> This is two business days after the Ex Dividend Date.
> Given T3, if you sell on the ex dividend date you do get the dividend.



 Sorry Julia,
Record date is irrelevant (and it's usually *four* business days after ex); it's the ex-div date that matters.


If you sell on or after ex-div, you receive the dividend.
If you buy on or after ex-div, you miss out.
Some top-tier stocks may allow prolonged cum-div trading; when that is the case, a special code is created and announced early on ex-div day; it happened today for CBA, but the ordinary CBA shares dropped by approximately the dividend amount.

See http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/dividends.do?by=asxCodes&asxCodes=cba&view=all


----------



## Julia (15 August 2011)

ROE said:


> dont think so
> 
> you dont own the share until T+3 (4 business day from the day you buy the stock)
> as far as the systemm is concern
> ...



Thanks ROE.  My apologies re number of days.

Pixel, you can't say the Record date is irrelevant because it's the name on the register at that date which determine who gets the dividend.

From the ASX website:



> Record date
> 
> The Record Date is 5.00pm on the date a company closes its share register to to determine which shareholders are entitled to receive the current dividend.  It is the date where all changes to registration details must be finalised.
> Ex dividend date
> ...



As above, ROE has properly corrected me re number of days between exdiv date and record date.


----------



## vkdirector (16 August 2011)

#################################################

The latest you can buy to be entitled to the dividend is in the closing matchout the business day before exdiv date.

Then the earliest you can sell to be still entitled to the dividend (provided that it was bought before exdiv date) is on the open matchout on exdiv day.

The important buy/sell dates for the dividend entitlement, is your buy/sell contract dates.....T3 settlement is irrelevant.
__________________
rozella

##############################################


----------



## davede (27 August 2011)

Muschu said:


> BKN and CBA go XD today.  So if someone sells thm today they get the dividend or do they have to sell tomorrow - please?
> Thanks
> Rick
> 
> PS: Should add that I bought both last week.




Hi Rick,

We actually wrote up a guide on shares going ex-dividend a couple months ago as shares started going ex-dividend. It's too long to paste here but you can read it here. 

Hope it helps.


----------

